# Viewing recordings off Premier XL with Edge



## WorriedMom (8 mo ago)

I have a Premier which is working well, to be moved to another tv to get rid of a Comcast box. I plan to install the Edge in place of the Premier which has lifetime service. If I move the Premier to my dining room table (until I get it installed) but plugged in to electricity, and not to a tv, will I be able to see the recordings on the Edge? How? Will they be listed or, like on a computer menu, I have to connect to the other device? 

Yes, after a complete debacle, I have an HD menu screen which I have read on other threads is necessary for the Edge.

Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Your Premiere will also need a wired internet connection and be associated with the same TiVo account as the Edge.

You will be able to browse your Premiere programs from My Shows on the Edge.


----------

